# Above ground tomb



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I have been busy working on a ton of new props. Hope you like it


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah, I have been wondering why I don't see more of these - I think it turned out great too! The mixture of textures on the foam is awesome, very realistic looking, and I cannot wait to see just how creepy it looks with the fog. Love it Steve!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks really good Steve and I like how you can store your foggers in it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks really nice! I was laughing when you were talking about painting it by porch light; a true haunter! It will look awesome with the fog coming out of the holes. Nice work!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Ah, I have been wondering why I don't see more of these - I think it turned out great too! The mixture of textures on the foam is awesome, very realistic looking, and I cannot wait to see just how creepy it looks with the fog. Love it Steve!


You may see it soon with fog I will not be able to wait to see how it looks. I will test it this week cuz i'm off work this week. Oh yeah I am going to get so much stuff finished.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like you have been busy, and another nice piece of work. I bet your yard will look great. I hope to see your set up on next years haunt forum dvd.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

I love this and am considering making one to hide my fog chiller...thanks for the inspiration, it is a beautiful addition!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wish I could paint that well in the daytime


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!!! A nice addition.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is so cool. What a neat way to hide fog chillers. Might have to make one myself.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice job, love the texturing.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great prop Steve. The texture and paint both look amazing. It will look awesome in your haunt.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

sweet! the paint and texture are great. I could see this being used with a mourner or a corpse or perhaps both. hmmmm... time to scribble


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I have seen these before and it looks like a great idea. Do you think there will be any issues with the foggers over heating from lack of air circulation? Also, how is the foam joined in the corners such that you can disassemble it?


----------



## tnhaunter (May 29, 2009)

Awsome job


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Great job, Thanks for the idea!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

mandodude said:


> I have seen these before and it looks like a great idea. Do you think there will be any issues with the foggers over heating from lack of air circulation? Also, how is the foam joined in the corners such that you can disassemble it?


There is plenty of room for the foggers to breath I hope. I can also just chill the inside if needed to cool down the overall inside temp. I joined it all using PVC piping. Kind of like legos


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Next year or maybe this year. I want to have the lid slowly slid open then closed.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice work. I thought it was just a static prop on your profile page, but you did a great job turning it into a chiller. I just finished my coffin chiller, too.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job, love the texture & paint work you did!


----------

